# Which song makes you..



## Telchar (Dec 7, 2001)

*Whitch song makes you..*

Which song makes you dream of Middle Earth?


----------



## Kementari (Dec 7, 2001)

_Strawberry Fields_ and _Penny Lane_ by the Beatles


----------



## Uminya (Dec 7, 2001)

_English Sunset_ by the Moody Blues


----------



## menchu (Dec 7, 2001)

Celtic music in general. It makes me evocate lots of sceneries.

And you, Telchar? You should answer first and then we'd follow your example!


----------



## Beorn (Dec 7, 2001)

*Which* song makes me dream of middle earth? For some reason it is "I can see clearly now, the rain has gone...." It just reminds me of The Shire & Entwives...


----------



## Melian (Dec 8, 2001)

Well,"Pretty Little Ditty" by the Red Hot Chili Peppers.


----------



## Telchar (Dec 8, 2001)

U2-kite.. Why? Because I usually listen to that song when I read LoTR..
There are some more songs too, but don't remember them right now..


----------



## Morwen (Dec 10, 2001)

I would say U2-kite too. Bittersweet Symphony by the verve also reminds me of middle earth. I love that violin part!


----------



## Luna (Dec 11, 2001)

*ramble on*

How years ago in days of old
When magic filled the air
T'was in the darkest depths of Mordor
Mm-I met a girl so fair,
But Gollum and the evil one
Crept up an' slipped away with her--_led zeppelin_ makes me think of middle earth.


----------



## sharkeysmate (Dec 11, 2001)

Rivendell, By Rush

My sig. includes some lines from the song, here are a couple more:

Elven songs and endless nights,
Sweet wine and soft relaxing lights,
Time will never touch you,
Here in this enchanted place...

Can't listen to much when I'm reading as it breaks my concentration!


----------



## Merry (Dec 11, 2001)

I think of ME whenever I hear any Enya track as they are very ethereal and full of fantasy.

I also like U2, 'with or without you' for when Frodo leaves ME with the Elves.

I prefer songs without words though!


----------



## laura (Dec 11, 2001)

What music reminds me of ME - Wishbone Ash: Leaf and Stream, Warrior, Throw down the Sword and the King will Come - also Zeppelin's Battle of Evermore


----------



## Grond (Dec 11, 2001)

One song that makes me think of ME and Lorien in particular is "Fly like and Eagle" by The Steve Miller Band. It begins, "Time keeps on slippin', slippin', slippin' into the future.... I want to fly like an Eagle.. to the sea.. fly like an Eagle let my spirit carry me..."

Yup, that reminds me of the magical land of Lothlorien where time stands still yet moves at ninety miles an hour. A real conundrum!


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 11, 2001)

Mine is,

The Trees by Rush, reminds me ents and big treelike things.

The Trees
by Rush

There is unrest in the forest,
There is trouble with the trees,
For the maples want more sunlight
And the oaks ignore their pleas.

The trouble with the maples,
(And they're quite convinced they're right)
They say the oaks are just too lofty
And they grab up all the light.
But the oaks can't help their feelings
If they like the way they're made.
And they wonder why the maples
Can't be happy in their shade.

So the maples formed a union
And demanded equal rights.
"These oaks are just too greedy;
We will make them give us light."
Now there's no more oak oppression,
For they passed a noble law,
And the trees are all kept equal
By hatchet, axe, and saw.


The song is wonderful.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 11, 2001)

*sniff* touching..
'Over the Hills and Far Away', by Nightwish. I don't suppose you've heard of the band, or Sonata Arctica (which also makes me think of M-e). But any celtic/folk music, really.


----------



## Talierin (Dec 11, 2001)

The Memory of Trees-Enya

It always makes me think of the Elves mourning for the loss of trees.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Dec 11, 2001)

Smaointe by Enya...

The music from the Rankin-Bass cartoons always comes to mind when I read LotR. 

Travel on the road that's straight
Not the one with hills and bends


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Dec 11, 2001)

Enya's music in general makes me think of Middle-Earth. However, the music that makes me think of Middle-Earth every time I hear it is the cd "Freedom" by Michael W. Smith. It is purely instrumental music with a Celtic sound to it. I probably feel this way because I listened to this music through the entire reading of the Lord of the Rings trilogy. Its absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Luna (Dec 11, 2001)

I love Celtic music too....can't wait to get the LOTR soundtrack with songs from Enya on them.
Which album(s) are those Rush songs on?


----------



## sharkeysmate (Dec 12, 2001)

Luna,

Rivendell is on Fly By Night and The Trees is on Hemispheres.

Incidentally, The Trees was written as a parable for the struggle for Canada's independence from the Brit's. (Maples being opressed by the mighty Oaks.)


----------



## menchu (Dec 12, 2001)

Ponti, I've heard about nightwish! salva, who is a member of the forum, likes them a lot!


----------



## salva (Dec 12, 2001)

You're Right, menchu . 

Hey, Pontifex, that song is really great. But I don't know if that reminds me of Middle Earth, I would say instead Once upon a trobadour. I really like Nightwish, every Nightwish album is great, and I don't know which one is the best. Angels fall first is strangely good for a debut album, Oceanborn is an artwork, but there are two songs that I don't like that much (The pharaoh sails to Orion and Walking in the air), and Wishmaster is an artwork, too, I like every song from this album. I will buy From wishes to Eternity and Over the Hills and far away this Christmas.

Salva

PS: Anyone knows how can I insert a gif file directly? I want the gif to be seen directly, not to be in a link. Can it be done?


----------



## GreenDragon (Dec 12, 2001)

*Led Zeppelin*

Many of Led Zeppelin's songs are influenced by the world of middle-earth and its inhabbitants. The song "Ramble On" was the reason that I even read the hobbit to begin with, being a huge Zeppelin fan myself. The song has the names of some middle-earth places and inhabbitants in it so I gained interest. Also Misty Mountain Hop and Battle of Evermore are strongly influenced by Tolkein. Many of Zeppelins softer acoustic songs are very reminiscent of the rolling green hills of the shire.

I thought that it would be fitting to make my first post about the reason I started reading these books and I thought this would be the thread to do it. 

gd


----------



## Luna (Dec 12, 2001)

I completely agree, Green Dragon. And welcome! I have been a fan of Led Zeppelin since I was in like 7th grade--eons ago, lol....and you are right about a lot of Tolkien's influence on their music. In fact many of their songs remind me of Middle Earth-type worlds.


----------



## Tuor (Dec 12, 2001)

it really isn't a song, but once i heard part of the Lay of Leithein put to music. it was the duel of sorcery between Finrod Felagund and Sauron. it was really dark.


----------



## FacesInTheMarsh (Dec 15, 2001)

Led zepplin for sure, I like to read anything dealing with ME while listening to zepplin IV (III is good too)


----------



## Grond (Dec 15, 2001)

Luna, your eons are not my eons. I was listening to Led Zepplin, their first album, two years before you were born. "Good times, bad times, you know I've had my share..."


----------



## Walter (Dec 15, 2001)

I still listen to LedZeppelin at times, but as a matter of fact I spend more time listening to Bach these days - must be the age I guess...


----------



## Grond (Dec 15, 2001)

I forgot to answer the thread again. What song reminds me... Let's see... I've got it.........

"If I Had a Hammer" by Peter, Paul and Mary.
"Maxwell's Silver Hammer" by The Beatles
"Hammer Down" by M. C. Hammer
Convoy "Put the Hammer Down" by C. W. McCall


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 15, 2001)

Salva, 
I haven't listened to Nightwish all that much, just a few songs. Did you know that the band is Finnish?
Welcome, Green Dragon! 

You know, now that I come to think of it, a lot of Christmas carols/songs/hymns make me think of M-e, or of Arda. I don't know why. Must be the warm, comfortable and ancient feeling you get in a musty, warm and beautifully decorated church, when the voices of a hundred choirs raise their songs to the heavens and rejoice for the coming of Yule.. 
Or then it's just these weird mushrooms kickin in.. *WHOOOOOOOOOOAH!*


----------



## Halasían (Dec 16, 2001)

Well, all the usual ones... Led Zeppelin's  (Ramble On, Friends, No Quarter, Over The Hills And Far Away, Misty Mountain Hop) and Rush's songs already mentioned, there are some others that remind me of specific scenes in my head of Middle Earth, like:

Emerson, Lake, and Palmer's _Still, You Turn Me On_ during the courting and betrothal of Aragorn and Arwen,.

Cream's _Tales of Great Ulysses_ of Beren and when he first saw Luthien dancing.

Yardbirds  _Turn into Earth_ of when Frodo was crossing Mordor and the Ring was weighing him dow.


There are others, and I will add them later.


----------



## Luna (Dec 16, 2001)

the beginning of disturbed "down with the sickness" makes me think of orcs on the march


----------



## menchu (Dec 17, 2001)

See what! I found that there's a group called "Silmarils" in the acknowledgements of one CD of Sugar Ray. So I'll try to search for a web... and tell you!

Never knew those bright, magic stones could sing!! 

---------------------------------

OK, I did find something:
silmarils


----------



## Halasían (Dec 17, 2001)

*Early Led Zeppelin*

.... I forgot to add that I saw Led Zeppelin back when they were unheard of. They were at a rock festival in 1969 at Gold Creek Park in Redmond Washington and they played like 3 hours. I was 11. I saw them again in 1977 but it was not the same! 

Lots of us elders here on thos board!  ."... eons ago..."


----------



## laura (Dec 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by menchu _
> *See what! I found that there's a group called "Silmarils" in the acknowledgements of one CD of Sugar Ray. So I'll try to search for a web... and tell you!
> 
> Never knew those bright, magic stones could sing!!
> ...



I think I am right, but am happy to be corrected by those who know better, that Marillion were originally called Silmarillion - anyway although I like their music, it doesn't remind me of ME.


----------



## Thorondor (Dec 26, 2001)

One song that reminds me of M-e, and specifically Sam going through Mordor with Frodo is the song "Crawling in the Dark" by the band Hoobastank(my new favorite CD that I just got!) here are the lyrics:

verse 1:

i will dedicate and sacrifice my everything for just a seconds worth of how my story's ending. and i wish i could know if the directions that i take and all the choices that i make won't end up all for nothing.

chorus:

show me what it's for. make me understand it. i've been crawling in the dark looking for the answer. is there something more than what i've been handed? i've been crawling in the dark looking for the answer.

verse 2:

help me carry on. assure me it's ok to use my heart and not my eyes to navigate the darkness. will the ending be ever coming suddenly? will i ever get to see the ending to my story?


show me what it's for. make me understand it. i've been crawling in the dark looking for the answer. is there something more than what i've been handed? i've been crawling in the dark looking for the answer.

bridge:

so when and how will i know?..................
how much further do i have to go? how much longer until i finally know? because i'm looking and i just can't see what's in front of me, in front of me!

show me what it's for. make me understand it. i've been crawling in the dark looking for the answer. is there something more than what i've been handed? i've been crawling in the dark looking for the answer.


----------



## chrome_rocknave (Dec 26, 2001)

Hey those lyrics remind me of LOTR too  Is the song a rock song or pop or jazz or what? I may just dl it from kazaa.. hehe


----------



## Thorondor (Dec 28, 2001)

The song is rock. I think the group sounds a lot like the band Incubus if you have heard of them. I think that they have better lyrics than Incubus does though. . .


----------



## Moonbeams (Dec 28, 2001)

there's only one song that makes me dream of ME, and that is Boardicea by Enya. When you listen to it, it seems like you are looking down on ME form a cloud, and seeing all the good things, and all the bad things of ME. It is a truly beautiful song, with no words to interfeare with your imagination.


----------



## TommyBombadil (Dec 30, 2001)

Wow, I'm surprised so many people said Led Zeplin. I think Stairway to Heaven reminds me most of Middle-Earth, but I like all his songs. They all remind me of Middle-Earth.


----------



## Luna (Dec 30, 2001)

Man I envy you, Snowdog, getting to see Led Zeppelin not once but twice! Must have been so cool!  

I agree with the reply regarding Enya, her music is beautiful and soothing and ethereal...it is very easy to imagine a world like Middle Earth while listening to her. I'm glad they used her music for the LOTR film.


----------



## Eonwe (Dec 30, 2001)

OK again I will show my age...

I think of ME when I listen to By-Tor and the Snow Dog by Rush (before they made all of that pussy music they used to be a good group).

By-Tor and the Snow Dog square for battle let the fray begin!


----------

